# .596 ROM with T-mobile theme engine?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey everboday, I was wondering if there was a .596 Rom with the tmobile theme chooser because i would like to move off of the 2nd init roms, but must have a tmobile theme chooser. thanks


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

There isn't a .596 rom with it. I think it requires framework
Changes which we can't do on that kernel 
"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it could be possible if CVPCS gets CM7 to run on the GB kernel though.


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

Umm, that would be negative! Theme engine is ran on source built ROMs. .596 & .602 are proprietary ROMs, with private source code. Never happen unless Motorola makes their source public.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

If the ROM is purely AOSP, I believe it will work.


----------

